# Per Request: My 5 Gal Hex and Six Gal NPTs



## Johnriggs (Jun 26, 2009)

Here are my two "micro tanks." The five-gallon hex has a male betta; the six gallon has two African dwarf frogs; though they rarely come out when I take photos.



















John R


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

So that's what a smaller tank can look like! I was wondering about whether to attempt turning my 5 gal. eclipse into a planted tank, and then talked myself out of it - because I didn't know if the bulb in the lid would be 'intense enough' for live plants. 

But, your plants look good! Did you have to modify the bulb? or did they come with the systems?


----------



## Johnriggs (Jun 26, 2009)

The bulb in the six gallon is original equipment: a 12 watt fluorescent. So it gives the required 2 WPG. For some reason the Five gallon Eclipse Hex comes with a 15 watt incandescent instead of fluorescent bulb, so I switched it out for a CFL, which gives quite a bit more light.

The plants that are in them are doing fine. The swords are growing slowly but steady. Whatever that vine is grows steadily and of course the Apos are solid. Java fern in the 5-gal is okay. My new Water Lilies are coming right along. But it was sure death for Water Sprite, Najas and my first try at mini Dwarf Sags. The taller Dwarf Sags are doing much better. They are growing and filling out. Seems like the anubias is recovering too.

John R


----------



## RoseyD (Jul 9, 2009)

it's quite a learning experience doing this. and addictive too. 

I have great growth on my water sprite and slow everything else and it makes me wonder if I removed the sprite whether the rest would have a better chance in full light. 

you just have to keep trying until you hit the perfect mix for your parameters. 

the first balanced one should lead to many others to follow.


----------



## Johnriggs (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea, most people have great water sprites; that's why I wondered if alleopathic murder was going on. Mine literally melted away in record time. It was like putting it in an acid bath.

The fellow I got it from raises discuses, and I wondered if my water parameters may have just been so alien to the plant it couldn't adjust. Because the mini dwarf sags I got from him also didn't do well, except for one group that took root and survived. The other four also melted away.

Looks like the current mix of flora is getting along well, including dwarf sags I got online, even though it took five days to get to me instead of the promised TWO. 

I love the Apos, but they are seasonal, so at some point they will die back to bulb state and I'll have to begin again with new bulbs. But they do grow fast, so it isn't a long wait at least to repopulate.

Does anyone know if dwarf water lilies go into a dormancy period? Mine are taking off and one of them is driving roots. I've heard they dig a spectacular root system so mine, right in the middle foreground of my tank, would be a welcome permanent resident. Such is my scheme, anyway.

John R


----------



## equinecpa (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice to see a 5 gallon hex flourishing. I have one that I can't seem to grow anything in. I have mini water lettuce taking over a goldfish tank so put some in figuring at least that would grow in the hex. Nope nada nein. It's turning to mush...I just don't get it. I'm going to try some java fern...is it possible to turn that to mush??


----------

